# Valentines day



## copper (Jan 25, 2007)

What are you doing for your significant other for Valentines?


----------



## jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Nothing, since i'm single this year


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 5, 2007)

Good question, what's up your sleeve copper?


----------



## apple (Feb 5, 2007)

My man and i are going out to a nice dinner then spending the night at a nice hotel downtown.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 5, 2007)

That sounds great! I'm giving my bf money to shop because he loves that and he's buying me jewelry!


----------



## Bliss (Feb 5, 2007)

He wants to get a tattoo so I'm taking him to get it! I have no idea what he's doing for me yet. I love surprises so I haven't been bugging him about it at all.


----------



## copper (Feb 5, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Good question, what's up your sleeve copper?



I have no idea. That's why I'm asking. I'm hoping your ideas might give me a little inspiration.


----------



## rain (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought my fiance the new guitar he's wanted forever. I'm so excited to see the look on his face when he sees it.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow he will be excited!!


----------



## copper (Feb 12, 2007)

Valentine's is what, 48 hours away now? I still have no idea what I'm doing. I'm such a procrastinator!


----------

